# DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????



## michi2244 (12. Januar 2009)

#h Hallo  #h

Würde mich gerne interessieren wie die Rollen der Firma DAM so in der Praxis sind.#c

Vor allem die Rollen der Serie HPN (HPN 650 RD;HPN 620 FS) habe ich da besonders ins Auge gefast.

|laola:

:vik: Mfg MICHI  :vik:


|laola:


----------



## Nicolaj89 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

DAM ist eigentlich eine Firma, mit der du ncith viel falsch machen kannst. Die Rollen HPN habe ich nie selbst gefischt, aber mit DAM bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht!Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!


----------



## Khaane (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Früher waren die mal gut, mittlerweile kannst du sie wohl mit Balzer und Cormoran vergleichen. Also weder besonders schlecht noch besonders gut.


----------



## lukassohn (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Gibt bessere die haben schwer nachgelassen, früher waren die mal echt nicht schlecht. Aber Quick ist immer noch ein Begriff bei DAM ich hab welche davon (klar die älteren) würde mir aber keine neuen kaufen.


----------



## Nolfravel (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Moiiiiiiiin,

also zu den Rollen kann ich nichts sagen,
weiß nur das meine Wathose nachm dritten Tag aufgeben hat(Sohle hat sich gelöst)...Ist natürlich ne billige gewesen wurde auf die schnelle gekauft wenn ich ma wieder kohle hab kommt ne Gute aber esgab no Problems beim Umtausch, also eig ne nette Firma


Lg Jan Peter


----------



## hardenberg (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*



Nicolaj89 schrieb:


> DAM ist eigentlich eine Firma, mit der du ncith viel falsch machen kannst.


 
Mit solchen Aussagen würde ich vorsichtig sein das gilt wohl eher für Shamoni und Co. und nichtmal da überall.
Ich sehe das genau wie Khaane. Habe viele (auch neue) DAM-Rollen die sind echt gut, aber vieles von dem, was die so im unteren Segment haben ist verkaufter Schrott. Hier gilt es genau vorher zu prüfen.
Die Dam Distance Rollen sind z.B. absolut klasse für den Preis (Einschraubkurbel, kein Kurbelspiel sanfter lauf), DAM Dura-Modelle kann ich auch empfehlen, wenn man sie zum guten Preis bekommt. Laufverhalten ist mit einer Twinpower vergleichbar, wenn auch nicht ganz so haltbar.


----------



## Ronacts (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Hallo
Ich habe  die DAM Quick Finessa FS und angle jetzt das dritte Jahr damit, also ich muss sagen eine günstige Freilaufrolle mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin

Gruß Ronny


----------



## kingandre88 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Die Dam Dura Serie ist gut,zu den anderen kann ich nix sagen...DAM ist wieder auf dem aufsteigenden Ast im Vergleich zu vor ein paar Jahren#6


----------



## luecke3.0 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Hallo,
habe auch sehr viele DAM Rollen (neue und alte DAM) und die ALten sind bekanntlich echt top. Die neueren Modelle kommen da leider noch nicht ganz ran.
ABER sie sind immer noch besser als die Rollen vieler anderer bekannter Hersteller und die DAM Rollen werden von Jahr zu Jahr besser, was ich beurteilen kann.

Die HPN Modelle kenne ich leider nicht, brauche auch selten neue Rollen da die alten DAM Rollen ja nie kaputt gehen.

Aber wenn man bedenkt für was für kleines Geld man die Finessa Modelle bekommt, da braucht man eigentlich die HPn Modelle nicht nehmen.
Aber ich behaupte mal die günstigen Modelle von DAM sind nicht so schlecht wie viele glauben. Ich würd sie mir kaufen...

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## trixi-v-h (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Ich selbst habe auch eine DAM VSi seit einigen Jahren in meinen Gerätschaften und bin recht zufrieden mit ihr.
Der Unterschied vom Preis zu anderen Herstellern,speziell einigen Japanern, ist wahrscheinlich das DAM sich den Name nicht so teuer bezahlen lässt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Der Unterschied vom Preis zu anderen Herstellern,speziell einigen Japanern, ist wahrscheinlich das DAM sich den Name nicht so teuer bezahlen lässt.



Das hat wohl auch ein wenig damit zu tun, das "DAM" keinen guten Namen mehr hat. Als die Firma noch die "deutsche Angelgerätemanufaktur" war stand sie für Highend-Material und solide deutsche Technik zum damals hohen Preis. 

Heute ist das nicht mehr so. Solange sich da nicht noch ein bißchen mehr tut, greife ich lieber auf die mit dem gutem Namen zurück.


----------



## Mich´l (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Moin! 

Ich find wenn man im Jahr 10-20 mal zum angeln geht kann man so DAM Rollen schon verwenden. Wenn´s 4-5 mal die Woche zur Sache geht hat man net sehr lange seine Freude an den Geräten... -> (meine Erfahrung)

Grüssn Mich´l


----------



## trixi-v-h (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Ich denke die haben nicht Rollen der Oberklasse,also einer Branzino oder Stella,aber in der unteren und mittleren Preislage sind dort auch sehr gute Rollen zu finden.DAM ist halt mehr ein Massenhersteller.Wenn ich es mal mit Automarken vergleichen darf,so ist DAM der VW und Daiwa/Shimano die Mercedes unter den Rollen.


----------



## trixi-v-h (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

.......


----------



## gufipanscher (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*



Khaane schrieb:


> Früher waren die mal gut, mittlerweile kannst du sie wohl *mit* Balzer und *Cormoran vergleichen*. Also weder besonders schlecht noch besonders gut.





|krach: 
also wenn du sie mit Cormoran vergleichst, muss DAM ja sehr, sehr weit abgestürzt sein!


----------



## luecke3.0 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

@gufipanscher

Sooo schlimm isses nicht!


----------



## darth carper (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Das sehe ich genauso.

Die DAM Dura ist keine schlechte Rolle und immer wieder für ganz kleines Geld zu haben.
Da würde ich nicht das Risiko mit der HPN eingehen.


----------



## chub24 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*



michi2244 schrieb:


> #h Hallo #h
> 
> Würde mich gerne interessieren wie die Rollen der Firma DAM so in der Praxis sind.#c
> 
> ...


 
Mein Vater hat noch noch die alten D.A.M Rollen. Die sind Super. Er hat ne Rolle von D.A.M die ist bestimmt schon 10 oder 15 Jahre alt und läuft immer noch einwandfrei. Hab damit letztens erst nen Meter Hecht gefangen.:q

Wie mit den neuen aussieht weis ich net.
Aber mein Vater hat ne ATM zum forellenangeln die ist erst 2 Jahre alt und läuft für 39.95 € echt gut.#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Ich grab den Thread hier mal wieder raus:

Wie siehts heutzutage mit den DAM Rollen aus? Dürften wohl ein paar im Board unterwegs sein, oder?


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Welche hast Du im Blick? Ich bin ja immer auf der Suche nach guten günstigen Rollen und nutze daher die Gelegenheit, das eine oder andere probezukurbeln, auch mal zu kaufen und zu testen oder gleich zurückzuschicken.

Generell empfinde ich es so, daß die DAM Rollen nicht schlecht sind. Solide.

Aber sie sind nun auch wieder nicht so preiswert, daß sich das gegenüber bekannt soliden Rollen wir Penn Sargus, Spro Black Arc, Mitchell Blade, Penn Slammer, Fin Nor Sportfisher etc. wirklich rechnen lassen würde, wenn man diese im Sonderangebot schießt.
Außerdem haben viele von den DAM diese Durchsteckkurbeln statt fest ins Getriebe geschraubter. Und wenn dann noch eine Klabbkurbel zukommt, ist Spiel fast garantiert.

Also nochmal...welche hast Du im Blick?


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

http://www.dam.de/?q=de/quick-carbonite

Brauch zwar keine, aber irgendwie...

Ich kurbel auch an allen möglichen Rollen, wenn ich irgendwo im Laden bin. Ich hab an manchen DAM gekurbelt, die saumässig leicht liefen. Teilweise schon wie Rollen aus dem sehr viel höheren Preissegment.

Aber ich hab auch immer mal Rollen dazwischen gehabt...Eieiei. Laufruhe und Leichtigkeit: Fehlanzeige.


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Hmm, klares Plus ist das Messinggetriebe. 
Die Edelstahl-Gehäuseschrauben sind ein Marketinggag ohne praktischen Wert.
Es scheint optisch, als sei die Kurbel ins Getriebe geschraubt.
Antrieb aus Alu (ist das nicht ziemlich weich? in Verbindung mit Wormshaft...hmm, ob das unter Last was is??
Es gibt auch eine ähnlich aussehende Carbonite von Okuma. Bzw. eine Okuma Helios mit einem Carbonite Bremssystem: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Okuma-Helios-HXG-25-FD-81_p42323_rx62_x2.htm

Sollte DAM tatsächlich seine Rollen von Okuma beziehen, haben sie nicht den schlechtesten Zulieferer.

Was soll die DAM kosten??


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Die Beschreibung der Helios klingt verdammt ähnlich, auch wenn die Optik sich etwas unterscheidet.

Aluminium für den Antrieb scheint relativ gängig zu sein. Edelstahl verwenden wohl eher die "Panzerschmieden" wie Penn und Fin Nor. Von daher wohl ok.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Die Carbonite ist neu und noch in keinem Deutschen Shop erhältlich. Hab einen polnischen und einen keine Ahnung woher gefunden. Dort waren die Preise bei 105-120 Euro. Denke beim Händler vor Ort ist dann ca. 135 Euro anzupeilen.

Jetzt wo du das mit dem Alu sagst...da vergeht die Motivation schon ein wenig. Zur Zeit fische ich nur Daiwa und Shimano und kurbel in den unterschiedlichsten Läden an allen möglichen Rollen von allen Herstellern. Es muss doch auch etwas von anderen Herstellern halbwegs auf demselben Niveau geben...


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Ja. Penn, Okuma und Fin Nor, wenn es etwas weniger fein als Shimano und Daiwa sein darf  .

Die verbauen (zumindest in den Rollen, die ich kenne und habe) extrem robuste Getriebe als Herzstück der Rolle und verzichten zum Teil ab Werk auf Schwachstellen wie die Rücklaufsperre (Penn, Fin Nor).
Das ganze kombiniert mit wenigen, guten Lagern und einer feinen und standfesten Bremse. Und schon hast Du verhältnismäßig preiswert gute Rollen für die Ewigkeit.

Die DAM muss nicht schlecht sein. Aber für 135 Euro gibts bewährt gute Rollen. Das ist das Problem. Zu teuer zum Ausprobieren. Mir jedenfalls.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Und wie sind die von der Wartung her? Bei Shimano und Daiwa mag und darf man ja garnicht beigehen...


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

WENN eine Wartung nötig ist, ist das sehr unkompliziert.

Ich bin ja nun kein sonderlich begabter Handwerker, aber dadurch daß die nicht mega klein und fummlig sind, lässt sich da ganz gut was machen. Man kriegt sie auch auf, ohne was abzubrechen und man kriegt sie auch wieder zusammen und sie laufen danach genauso gut oder besser wie vorher.

Allerdings sind die ab Werk so mit Fett voll, daß man da kaum was machen muss. Von meinen ganzen Penns und Fin Nors wurde bisher nur eine Sargus nach nem Vollbad in der Ostsee neu geschmiert und eine Slammer nach intensivem Dreckkontakt am Schnurlaufröllchen gereinigt und geölt. Beides hat ohne Verrenkungen geklappt.

Ich weiß ja nicht genau, wonach Du suchst und was Du für Anforderungen hast? Aber ich bin mit meinen wirklich super zufrieden! Bisher keine Ausfälle bei intensiver Nutzung (4 Slammer, 5 Sargus, 3 Fin Nor Sportfisher) . Ich nutze die Rollen von der Barsch- und Forellenjagd im Bach (2000er Sargus) übers Jerken (Slammer und Fin Nor Sportfisher), Watfischen in Ostsee und Bodden (3000er Sargus) bishin zum Kutterfischen bis 120 Gramm ungefähr (Fin Nor Sportfisher und Slammer).

Was ich auch sehr wichtig finde: Für Penn und Fin Nor bekommt man schnell und relativ günstig Ersatzteile. Ich habe mal Spulen für die Fin Nors und Slammers bestellt und für ne Slammer so eine kleine Abdeckkappe, die ich vernasselt hab. Alles war ruck zuck da und nicht zu teuer.

Jetzt hast Du mich aber neugierig auf die neuen DAM gemacht. Muss mir mal das aktuelle Programm ansehen. Bloß, was ist wenn da was kaputt geht? Gibts da in zwei drei Jahren noch Teile für?

Für Balzer zum Beispiel kannste das vergessen. Weder Teile noch Spulen, und das bei drei Jahren alten Rollen. Ein echter Negativpunkt, meiner Meinung nach.

Hat jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen mit DAM?


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Ich hab auf deren Seite mal geschaut. Sie schreiben, das sie auch für manche Produkte die seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr im Katalog sind noch Ersatzteile haben.

Fin Nor und Penn sind aber nicht meine bevorzugten Marken. Mal schauen, wenn ich die Gelegenheit habe mal an einer DAM zu Kurbeln, dann mach ich das.


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Wer hat für 20 Jahre alte Rollen noch Teile? DAM??

Das wäre natürlich ein klares Pro Argument, wenn sie es beibehalten.

Ansonsten...jedem das Seine  . Ich bin zufrieden und das ist mir bei meinen Rollen das wichtigste.


----------



## Schneidi (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

bei mir hat alles bei 2-3x fischen von dam bis jetzt den geist aufgegeben. sei es rute, funkbissanzeiger oder rolle. einfach alles bis auf die wathose aber die hab ich erst 1x benutzt
rute war ne dam black panther
fubis waren die protronix +
rolle war ne quick finessa


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Na das hört sich ja gut an...noch mehr User mit solchen Erfahrungen?


----------



## Schneidi (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

ich bin mit der marke durch. von denen kommt mir nix mehr in die garage was mehr als 5 euro kostet. kleinteile sind gut. bei ruten, rollen, bissanzeiger,... halt ich mich an andere marken. wenn ich da dam lese ist das für mich schon ein ausschlusskriterium auch wenn nicht alle da meiner meinung sind.


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Also Schneidi,  ich kann das so nicht so ganz glauben.

DAM Ruten sind traditionell gut...hab selber welche. Und auch die neuen machen einen guten Eindruck und sind unterbewertet.

Die Rollen sind soweit ok...nicht so fein wie Shimano und Daiwa, nicht so robust wie Penn und Fin Nor. 
Der Ladeneindruck ist aber gut.
Zumal der Verdacht sehr nahe liegt, daß Okuma für DAM baut. Das spricht für Grundqualität.
Also wenn Du eine hundertprozentige Ausfallrate bei deren Produkten hast, könnte der Fehler auch woanders liegen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Hmm....also auf mich wirkt die Carbonite wie eine aufgepimpte Quick VSI FD:http://www.gerlinger.de/Frontbremse/1222/DAM_Rolle_Quick_VSi_FD_100/85167

Und bis auf ein Lager mehr bei der Carbonite,dürften beide mit 99,9% iger Sicherheit auch das gleiche Innenleben haben.

Die Carbonite spart ca. 10g im Vergleich zur Plaste Schwester.
Bei 20er Grösse 210 zu 220 g.

Soviel zum Thema "Das Gewicht der Rolle reduziert sich dadurch noch ein Mal *deutlich*."(DAM Beschreibung|rolleyes)

Kurbel ist übr.mit Gegenschraube gekontert...nix mit Einschraubkurbel.

Also eher hübsch auffällig verpackte Durchschnittstechnik.

Und bei einer UVP von 172 eine Carbon E-Spule auszuliefern...so langsam gehts los....#d

Das verbietet sich selbst bei einem zu erwartenden Marktpreis von rund 110-120.

Stradic Ci 4+ z.Z.für 149,Rarenium ca.135
Darunter Ryobi oder Spro Klone,Penn etc....#c

Wo bleibt *echtes *dt.Rollen Know How von einst ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Naja, viele Leute mögen ja auch Pure Fishing Produkte und wenn ich so zurückdenke, dann hab ich ausser Power Bait nicht ein Produkt aus dem ganzen Sortiment gehabt, womit ich keinen Ärger hatte.

Und noch was zu anderen Rollen. 2 Abu Rollen gefallen mir. Aber immer wenn ich eine in die Hand nehme und dran kurbel, dann leg ich die Kaffeemühle aber ganz schnell wieder zurück.


----------



## The Haunzz =III (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Dam Firma is ganz ok

 Aber wenn du eine gute Rolle willst kann ich dir nur Shimano empfehlen die halten lange und sind ihren preis wert.
Ob Zander,Hecht,Waller oder Karpfen 

MFG HAUNZZ


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die Carbonite spart ca. 10g im Vergleich zur Plaste Schwester.
> Bei 20er Grösse 210 zu 220 g.
> 
> Soviel zum Thema "Das Gewicht der Rolle reduziert sich dadurch noch ein Mal *deutlich*."(DAM Beschreibung|rolleyes)



Dieses Kohlefaser leichtigskeits Tuning darf man nicht überbewerten.

Hat Mercedes auch gezeigt. Die haben in ihren CLK AMG Black Series die Rücksitze ausgebaut und extrem viel am Auto durch Kohlefaser ausgewechselt. Für eine drastische Gewichtsersparnis.

Und zum Schluss waren das Auto nur ein kleines bisschen schwerer, als zu Beginn der Aktion. ^^


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*



The Haunzz =III schrieb:


> Dam Firma is ganz ok
> 
> Aber wenn du eine gute Rolle willst kann ich dir nur Shimano empfehlen die halten lange und sind ihren preis wert.
> Ob Zander,Hecht,Waller oder Karpfen
> ...



Ich fische ausschliesslich Daiwa und Shimano und würde gerne mal etwas von einem anderen Hersteller fischen. Leider scheitern die meisten bisher dann doch im Laden beim Probekurbeln...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*



The Haunzz =III schrieb:


> Dam Firma is ganz ok
> 
> Aber wenn du eine gute Rolle willst kann ich dir nur Shimano empfehlen die halten lange und sind ihren preis wert.
> Ob Zander,Hecht,Waller oder Karpfen
> ...




Auch bei Shimano oder Daiwa ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt...


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Zumal Daiwa und Shimano sich ihren Namen im unteren und mittleren Preissegment sehr teuer bezahlen lassen, ohne mehr als die anderen zu bieten...

Dafür sind sie nach oben hin wirklich gut.

Bloß...zurück zum Thema. DAM scheint mir in dem Fall zu teuer für die gebotene Technik. Ne Durchsteckkurbel und ne "Plaste"Ersatzspule bei dem Preis geht gar nicht.

Dann gibts für den halben Preis bewährte Alternativen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Shimano Stella +500 Euro. Keine E-Spule.
Daiwa Exist ca. 1000 Euro. Keine E-Spule.

Da halte ich die Plasikspule bei einer ca. 130 Euro Rolle dann doch für ein eher zu vernachlässigendes Problem.

Zumal die E-Spulen für die Stella bei ca. 100 Und für die Exist bei ca. 180 Euro liegen. Werden von meiner Branzino Exist aber noch getoppt. E-Spule kostet über 250 Euro und natürlich war bei der Rolle keine E-Spule dabei.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Shimano Stella +500 Euro. Keine E-Spule.
> Daiwa Exist ca. 1000 Euro. Keine E-Spule.



Ok..stimmt einerseits schon...andererseits ist das halt gerade
High End typisch...für ca.20 % effektivem(aber evtl.dem entscheidenden)Technikvorsprung bezahlt man halt zigfachen Aufschlag.Wobei sich das natürlich auch relativiert.Stichwort Wiederverkauf.Und High End ist nie "ich muss" sondern "ich will".

Und das wissen natürlich auch die Hersteller...Lizenz zum Geld drucken.

Nur daß das jetzt peau a peau auch im mittleren Preissegment 
schleichend Einzug findet,ist schon fragwürdig.


----------



## vermesser (28. November 2013)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Zufälligerweise fischt ein guter Kumpel von mir Branzino und Exist.
Also 20% Vorsprung gegenüber ner 100 Euro Rolle is optimistisch. Gefühlt 5%, tatsächlich wohl 10%  .
Geile Teile, keine Frage. Aber der Mehrpreis ist durch den Mehrwert objektiv nicht gerechtfertigt.

ABER: Ein Lamborghini hat gegenüber einem einem aufgebrezelten Nissan 350Z auch technisch keinen nennenswerten Mehrwert. Wahrscheinlich hält
der sogar länger. 

Sowas kauft man halt nicht mit Verstand und das ist auch ok.

Aber 250 Euro für Ersatspulen? Dafür allein gibts schon saugeile Rollen...


----------



## TED74 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Ich fische seit 34 Jahren nur DAM und bin von daher sehr verwöhnt von den alten Geräten.
Gegenläufig zu anderen Meinungen muss ich sagen das sich die Marke Qualitativ nicht erholt hat sondern immer schlechter wird.
Gerade was die Ruten angeht muss ich sagen das ich solche Lackbilder nicht mal von den Grottigsten Ruten kenne!
Vergleicht man die erste Onliner "Einsteiger-Serie" mit beispielsweise der Oldskool Serie muss man sagen das die Onliner in Sachen Verarbeitung wesentlich besser kommt.

Alleine die Tatsache das man bei sämtlichen Aktuellen Ruten , unsinnige Aufkleber anbringt die dann nicht mal richtig einlackiert werden.So ist es mir beispielsweise passiert das ich bei einer Black Panther Spin , den lachhaften Pantherkopf der total fehlplaziert ist , abgenommen habe.
Das er leicht einlackiert ist konnte ich nicht sehen da er spürbare Kanten aufweiste.Dachte er ist einfach nur draufgeklebt.Wenn schon einlackiert , dann bitte so das man nacher nichts mehr davon sieht!

Auch spart man am Schwarzen Grundlack so das es hier und da durchschimmert.
Sorry aber das ist nix!

Die Rollen haben auch sehr schweer nachgelassen.
Knarzen,Quitschen usw.
Zum Glück habe ich vor Jahren alles besorgt um heute keine mehr kaufen zu müssen...
Lediglich die Rote Salzwasserrolle aus Alu ist noch richtig gut!
Das Ding läuft sehr geil!

Kundenservice ist auch gleich Null seit die Marke verkauft wurde.Die Mails kommen zwar noch aus Deutschland aber selbst wenn man nen Roman schreibt , kommt immer nur ein Satz zurrück:"Haben wir leider nicht mehr im Sortiment"
Fragen zum Bj usw werden erst gar nicht beantwortet.

Der letzte Brüller waren die DAM Mash Caps die auch im Aktuellen Katalog 2014 zu sehen aber nirgens zu kaufen sind.
Aus Litauen konnte ich noch eine bekommen aber hey , der Schriftzug ist durchweg bei allen die ich mit dieser Cap gesehen habe , auser der Mitte.Schild ist dazu Eiereckig gebogen.Allso Leute das geht echt nicht!!!

Was mich als DAM Angeler auch total stört ist die Tatsache das man das schöne Sticklogo auf Taschen,Kleisung usw, gegen die billigen Gummipömpel getauscht hat.
Da ist lediglich die PTS Taschenserie noch als sehr schön herauszuheben.

Schade seine geliebte Hausmarke so absterben zu sehen aber ich bleibe ihr dennoch treu und schwelge in den guten Alten Zeiten.Ich hoffe man überdenkt dieses Billigproduktionsverhalten denn so wie es gerade läuft , haben die Produkte diesen Legendären Namen D-A-M nicht verdient!

Was die hier gefragten Rollen angeht kann ich bis auf den "Roten Bomber" und Quick Royal nur noch abraten.
Zu teuer und zu schlecht.
Das zieht sich durch alle Modelle bis auf die 2 Genannten.
Kauft euch lieber eine Gebrauchte Finessa oder ähnliches aus früheren Jahren.
Die ganz alten würde ich hingegen auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen da dort noch die Schnurwicklung anders war.Die sind zwar unverwüstlich aber eben technisch veraltet.
Die Jahre 1988-1999 gelten bei mir als die Besten wenns um Rollen geht.

Hier wurde geschrieben das die HPN gut sei.
Ja sie läuft rund und für den Preis gerade noch ok (Ist ja eher die Mittel bis Unterklasse).
Sie schlackern halt schon recht stark.Zuviel Spiel usw.
Is nicht schlecht aber für das Geld gibts besseres von anderen Marken.
Mein Tip für die kleine Kasse ist die sehr selten gewordene Quick Original.
Kostet so um die 35-40€ und müsste aus dem Jahr 2010 sein.
Die läuft bei mir auch nach vielen Jahren noch wie ein Uhrwerk und ganz zart!
Ist keine Schönheit in ihrem Silbermetallik Lack aber sie tuts


----------



## RayZero (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Also zu den aktuellen Rollen kann ich nichts sagen, aber die alten Rollen (ca. 10-15 Jahre alt) sind auch heute noch gut zu fischen!

Ich habe die DAM Shadow DS Distance Rute in 2,70m und die ist absolut sauber verarbeitet und für den Preis ein richtig feines Stöckchen. Rein optisch sieht sie sehr wertig aus!


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Ich hab zwei DAM Calyber Deadbait Pike 3lbs, die sind echt gut und auch gut verarbeitet. 

Für den damaligen (Auslauf-)Preis von ca. EUR 60,- pro Stück kann man da net meckern (inzwischen sind die Calyber Deadbaits offenbar ausm DAM-Programm raus).

Und den Hammerkopf-Kescher 80x80, der ist richtig Killer.

Ne DAM-Rolle würde ich mir persönlich aber nicht unbedingt kaufen (schon gar nicht aus Plastik), denen trau ich nicht so recht - bin mit Penn, Fin-Nor und Ryobi mehr als zufrieden. 

An deren relative Untötbarkeit muss erstmal was Anderes rankommen.


----------



## Franky (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Ich kann nicht meckern, zumindest nicht was Rollen angeht. Die stammen allesamt aus dem Hause Okuma und stehen m. E. in einem prima Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Meine HPN (mit und ohne FS) laufen ohne Fehl und Tadel. Da hatte meine "erste" Freilaufrolle aus dem Haus Cormmm...... nach wesentlich weniger Einsätzen und geringerer Belastung wesentlich schneller die Grätsche gemacht.
Zwischen Anfang/Mitte der Neunziger bis Anfang 2000er ging es rapide mit Qualität und schließlich DAM selbst den Berg hinunter. Die Svendsens haben dann schließlich quasi den "Namen" und Mitarbeiter gekauft und dan Laden "grundsaniert" (wenn man so will ) Seit dem (ich setze mal so das Jahr 2005/2006 als geschaffte "Wende") hat sich m. E. DAM wieder zurückgekämpft, muss sich ihren "alten" Platz aber mit einigen "Neuen" teilen, die durchaus ebenfalls ihre Marktberechtigung haben.


----------



## paulmeyers (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Auf die hier hab ich bisher meine größten Barsche aber leider aus dem Programm genommen, hab ich extra bei DAM angefragt. Hab da nochmal ordentlich zugeschlagen bevor es keine mehr gibt:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0012KOS3M/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B0012KOS3M&linkCode=as2&tag=uferan-21


----------



## TED74 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht meckern, zumindest nicht was Rollen angeht. Die stammen allesamt aus dem Hause Okuma und stehen m. E. in einem prima Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Meine HPN (mit und ohne FS) laufen ohne Fehl und Tadel. Da hatte meine "erste" Freilaufrolle aus dem Haus Cormmm...... nach wesentlich weniger Einsätzen und geringerer Belastung wesentlich schneller die Grätsche gemacht.
> Zwischen Anfang/Mitte der Neunziger bis Anfang 2000er ging es rapide mit Qualität und schließlich DAM selbst den Berg hinunter. Die Svendsens haben dann schließlich quasi den "Namen" und Mitarbeiter gekauft und dan Laden "grundsaniert" (wenn man so will ) Seit dem (ich setze mal so das Jahr 2005/2006 als geschaffte "Wende") hat sich m. E. DAM wieder zurückgekämpft, muss sich ihren "alten" Platz aber mit einigen "Neuen" teilen, die durchaus ebenfalls ihre Marktberechtigung haben.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen das sie sich qualitativ erholt haben.
Wird immer schlechter und das sage ich als DAM FAN.

Der Neuste Hammer war als ich gestern auf meine Anfrage ob im Lager noch paar der spitzen Oldskool Endkappen rumliegen (Die wurden bei allen Oldskoolruten von DAM ausgetauscht) haben , den typischen Standartsatz hörteieses Produkt haben wir leider nicht mehr im Sortiment...

Das war nie im Sortiment!
Aber es wurde eben im Werk gewechselt allso müssen die Kappen ja noch da sein denn kaufen konnte sie keiner.

Die HPN sind wie gesagt nicht schlecht und laufen gut aber sie haben einfach zuviel Spiel.Is halt ne Einsteigerrolle aber für den Preis gibts besseres


----------



## Jonas14 (2. November 2015)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Der DAM Nanoflex Spin?


----------



## DeralteSack (2. November 2015)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Hi Jonas!

Du bist gerade in nem ROLLEN-Tröt gelandet.

Trotzdem...

Die DAM Nanoflex ist ne super Rute. Würde sie für Spinner, Blinker, und Wobbler verwenden.

Wenn du eher etwas strafferes suchst für Gummi, dann ist die DAM Effzett SLR vielleicht was für dich.
Die kann such die anderen genannten Köder sehr gut.
Kostet in etwa gleich viel.


----------



## Jonas14 (2. November 2015)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Und warum steht auf der DAM Seite sie kostet über 140 Euro und bei Gerlinger, Angelplatz, etc. nur 94 Euro?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Weil unverbindliche Preisempfehlungen das eine sind..
Das andere, was der Markt bereit ist zu bezahlen (also der Angler)..

Das erstere ist Wunsch des Handels, das zweitere trifft eher den reellen Wert...


----------



## Jonas14 (2. November 2015)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Kann das auch sein dass es sich auf jeder seite um ein vorjahres Modell oder so handelt? 

Fragen zur Nanoflex:

Ist sie hochwertig verarbeitet?
Guter Drill?


----------



## buttweisser (2. November 2015)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil unverbindliche Preisempfehlungen das eine sind..
> Das andere, was der Markt bereit ist zu bezahlen (also der Angler)..
> 
> Das erstere ist Wunsch des Handels, das zweitere trifft eher den reellen Wert...



Ich muß Dich mal korrigieren. Das heißt zuerst Wunsch des Herstellers und erst dann kommt der Handel, der sich gegenseitig mit billigeren Preisen kaputt macht. Der Hersteller bestimmt den UVP und nicht der Handel. Und der Hersteller bestimmt auch, dass er die Artikel großen Händlern billiger verkauft als kleineren Händlern. So wird die angebliche Marktwirtschaft gesteuert.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. November 2015)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das erstere ist Wunsch des Handels, das zweitere trifft eher den reellen Wert...



So ein UVP wird doch nur festgesetzt, damit der Käufer das Gefühl bekommt, ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben und ein zusätzlicher Kaufanreiz gesetzt wird...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. November 2015)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*



Jonas14 schrieb:


> Kann das auch sein dass es sich auf jeder seite um ein vorjahres Modell oder so handelt?
> 
> Fragen zur Nanoflex:
> 
> ...




Ja, sehr gut. Ist eine perfekte "Allroundrute" mit der man Gummi`s wie auch Wobbler vernüftig führen kann.


----------



## Fr33 (4. November 2015)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Hier mal was zu den DAM Rollen. Ich hatte mir (auch aus Neugier, da ich eig nur Shimanos und Arcs Fische), mal diese hier in der 300er Größe zum Spinnfischen für meine Reiserute geholt:


http://www.dam.de/de/content/quick%C2%AE-fz-1


Hab die für 65€ bei der Dömäne oder so geschossen. War also okey. 
Muss sagen - die Bremse hatte mich mehr überzeugt als die einer Technium. Sehr sauber, ruckfrei und extrem fein justierbar. Vorallem wenig Spiel auf der Achse (da könne manche Shimanos sich mal ne Scheibe von Abschneiden). Lauf ist absolut in Ordnung und 2-4 Ausflügen im Salzwasser (Mittelmeer) mit Baracuda Drills hate se ne etwas neue Schmierung bekommen. 


Allerdings, die Graphit E-Spule in für ne knapp 70€ Rolle eig nicht mehr akzeptabel. Zum Umspulen okey... aber die E-Spule hat nicht mal ne "Metall-Abwurfkante" wie es die ollen Matchspulen der Stradics vor 10 Jahren schon hatten. Dennoch muss ich sagen... ne solide Rolle mit sehr feiner Bremse!


----------



## JonnyBannana (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Gibt sicherlich besseres und auch schlechteres. Was mich tierisch nervt, hab für meinen Vater ne relativ günstige Quick Fz 200 zum Spinnen geholt, weil er eigentlich lieber sitzt und nicht am ufer rumirrt.  Bei beinah jedem Hersteller gibt es  inzwischen mindestens 2 Spulen im Lieferumfang. Aber scheinbar gibts bei DAM nicht mal Ersatzspulen zum Nachbestellen, oder mein Händler vor Ort ist zu unwillig. Ist halt ärgerlich, wenn man Kratzer auf der Spule hat und die mal eben ersetzen will


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Dezember 2015)

Beinahe bei jedem Hersteller und mindestens zwei Spulen?
Selten so gelacht...
Ganz ehrlich: DAM macht es richtig, ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele E-Spulen ungenutzt in der Ecke rumliegen, das ist nichts weiter als eine riesige Recourcenverschwendung und verteuert den Quirl nur unnötig.
Und wenn jemand halt eine haben möchte, muss er sich eine bestellen und dafür eben zahlen.

Wenn du wirklich eine E-Spule für die 200er haben willst, schreib mir eine PN, ich kümmere mich darum.


----------



## vermesser (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAM-Rollen gut oder schlecht???????*

Asphaltmonster- du hast zum Teil recht. WENN es denn Ersatzspulen gibt!!! Das ist leider lange nicht immer der Fall und schon gar nicht nach einiger Zeit.


----------

